# 19" Pompano out of 35 Keepers



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

I got a chance to go fishing with the family again on Saturday. All ready to go with a mess of about 180 sand fleas with the lines in the water around 8:30 am. Water was a little murky but as each hour went by it got clearer and clearer. Action was a little slow at first with nothing but baby sharks and a couple of blue runner for about 3 hours. Shortly before lunch things picked up with our first pompano being landed …. finally!! For the next couple of hours we caught pompanos, blue runners and ladyfish while the sharks slowed down. What a busy day we were having then all of sudden things got really good with a really nice 19” pompano being landed. Late afternoon I looked up and saw one of my rods bent over. Started reeling in and suddenly line went slack. Got it reeled in and found all I had was nothing but a fish head!! Obviously it was hit by a shark or something as I was reeling in. We finally called it a day around 5:00 pm with a total of 17 sharks (all ranging in length from 12” to 16” except for one 24”), 10 pompanos, 23 blue runners, 2 blue fish, 1 remora, about 10 ladyfish and 8 small catfish. Thanks JC.


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

WoW! Nice HauL!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Fishing*

I would considered such as a very excellent day! Good Report! C2


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

where was this?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Now that certainly is a nice, and yes, busy day out at the beach! You don't know what you're gonna catch in the Gulf! Enjoy the Pomps! YRM


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

AWESOME :thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

I've always bought sand fleas, which is quite pricy. When is the best time to catch them at the surf?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Any time Dave...right now, you can rake up hundreds in a few minutes...just find a healthy beach and rake in the breaking surf. Good luck! YRM


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Curious if you were gonna eat those hardtails?


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

flex said:


> where was this?


Gulf Shores area beach.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

DavidM said:


> I've always bought sand fleas, which is quite pricy. When is the best time to catch them at the surf?


I have found them more plentiful in the morning time when not a lot of foot traffic around. Just keep digging.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Seminole1 said:


> Curious if you were gonna eat those hardtails?


Absolutely!! Great grilled with skin on. Comes right off after cooking. Good too if put in the broiler. Best eaten that day. Left overs get a little fishy when reheated. Try em if you have'nt!!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

fishin for pompanos said:


> Absolutely!! Great grilled with skin on. Comes right off after cooking. Good too if put in the broiler. Best eaten that day. Left overs get a little fishy when reheated. Try em if you have'nt!!


you are kidding right??????????????????????


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Filleted a hard tail I caught at the okaloosa pier one time, big nope from me. things are bloody as hell.


----------

